# Marla, the next GRF lady just landed to US



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ahh, I wish them many happy years with their new families!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to America golden retriever kids! I am glad sweet Marla is going to join to GRF family and hope Alex finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

They both landed safely. Both vomited & diarrhea (
Marla is still under a shock. She went through 2 drama in her life. She was homed by me after her first owner dumped her. due to lack of time. I know his first owner. I homed her to another lady and I took her back after 5,5 years since the last year , she was not walking her, take her out , made her obese and depressive. So, she was already shocked getting separated from her family after 5,5 years again.
Marla's mum is a member of this forum aswell. I am grateful to both them and Evergreen rescue to give her a 3rd chance.
Alex' story is even more complicated. He was found in a forest, homed stupidly twice, even dumped by his own rescue till I heard about him. He is and will be always my Love.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

They're beautiful and I'm glad they are here safely.

It's terrifying to travel by air to them, I'm sure. I bet it's so loud. Heck, it scares me and I travel in the cabin. Hopefully, their nerves will sort out quickly. 

I hope they live very happy lives in new loving homes.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> They're beautiful and I'm glad they are here safely.
> 
> It's terrifying to travel by air to them, I'm sure. I bet it's so loud. Heck, it scares me and I travel in the cabin. Hopefully, their nerves will sort out quickly.
> 
> I hope they live very happy lives in new loving homes.


As well, I am also paranoid that they the pilots forget or do not arrange the live animals part with correct pressure and air conditioning/heating. Starting september is a good period to fly till december. But I never flew dogs to West Coast . Mainly to East Coast and Chicago. For the first time to West Coast which is much much longer . It is about 16 hours :|


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I just saw this post today! That's so great. Thank you for the work you do helping goldens find new homes.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

It seems to be going all well with Marla, la patatina. Except the Sydney, the fabulous cat of the household. She was not at all reactive to streetcats in Istanbul but at home she barked and try to run after her . Marla met the family & Jonah / the other GR beforehand. So , after a couple of days when they arrived home, Marla perceived the household cat as an outsider who intruded their home . Apart that, I am soooooo happy for her . She even met some cows and saw the Pacific Sea)Will be more happy if she looses a couple of more weights..


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got back on the forum and saw the topic started about Marla. She has become quite spoiled already! Marla and Jonah are having a good time together and she likes to shake her stuffies and if Jonah grabs a stuffed animal she quickly takes that one from him. They have had some good tug of wars with a giraffe stuffed animal so I'm waiting for the neck of the giraffe to finally give way! They love their walks together and she acts like she has lived here forever.
Jonah and Marla at a Pacific Ocean beach. The second photo is Marla strolling on the beach.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> Just got back on the forum and saw the topic started about Marla. She has become quite spoiled already! Marla and Jonah are having a good time together and she likes to shake her stuffies and if Jonah grabs a stuffed animal she quickly takes that one from him. They have had some good tug of wars with a giraffe stuffed animal so I'm waiting for the neck of the giraffe to finally give way! They love their walks together and she acts like she has lived here forever.
> Jonah and Marla at a Pacific Ocean beach. The second photo is Marla strolling on the beach.


Dear Diane, You are a nominee already for September Photo Contest " endless summer" , don't you know????? I 'm telling you Marla is a Contessa and a very international one. " The barefoot Contessa" .
She will feel home everywhere including Ministery of Agriculture. Believe me even the employees were shocked.Both her and Alex were going around the building ( it's a governmental building by the way) , cool with everyone, greeting everyone without leash. Marla is a very cool lady:x and nobody minds her and she does not mind anybody. 
Look forward to their adventures with Jonah ( my Santa Klaus) and the princess Sandy; the surreal cat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful. 
Great pictures, good to hear she and Jonah are getting along so well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> Just got back on the forum and saw the topic started about Marla. She has become quite spoiled already! Marla and Jonah are having a good time together and she likes to shake her stuffies and if Jonah grabs a stuffed animal she quickly takes that one from him. They have had some good tug of wars with a giraffe stuffed animal so I'm waiting for the neck of the giraffe to finally give way! They love their walks together and she acts like she has lived here forever.
> Jonah and Marla at a Pacific Ocean beach. The second photo is Marla strolling on the beach.


Oh, so she is with you. That's great. I wish you many years of love with Marla.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

JDandBigAm said:


> Just got back on the forum and saw the topic started about Marla. She has become quite spoiled already! Marla and Jonah are having a good time together and she likes to shake her stuffies and if Jonah grabs a stuffed animal she quickly takes that one from him. They have had some good tug of wars with a giraffe stuffed animal so I'm waiting for the neck of the giraffe to finally give way! They love their walks together and she acts like she has lived here forever.
> Jonah and Marla at a Pacific Ocean beach. The second photo is Marla strolling on the beach.


Congratulations!! So glad to hear things are going so well. Wishing you all many years of happiness together


----------

